# Hello, soon to be divorced (most likely)



## AspieM (May 27, 2021)

Hi, 47 year old guy.

Married my wife when I was 24, and she was 18.

Things were OK at first, but then went downhill. I didn't understand why she would be so moody. She went from being constantly physically affectionate, to nothing in the span of 2 years.

I tried for 21 more years to figure her out, along the way trying to change things about myself that seemed to bug her.

It turns out she was bipolar, and I had Asperger's. Unfortunately, we did not realize that until we had 3 kids together. And, I went along with her desire to have kids, because stupid me, I assumed the only reason someone wants kids with their spouse is because they love them, right?

Anyhow, here I am. 

My wife just drove out to "eat lunch" three hours ago, and so I am preparing to have the "I think we both know it's over talk."

I'm not gonna bad mouth her; we were kids when we gotten married, with mental issues neither of us knew we had. I want a happy life for BOTH of us, AND the kids.

20 year old daughter is in college, 16yr old and 12 year old daughter live at home.

They will be sad, but no reason my Wide and I should be miserable for another 6+ years til my youngest graduates.

My mom HATED my dad. My dad had NO idea. She just died on Januart 24th of cancer, and I knew since I was 20 years old she hated him. But he thought she loved him. He tells me all the time how he misses her. But she hated him, and he never knew.

My wife's parents hate each other, but stay together for religious reasons. My wife and I both wished our parents WOULD HAVE divorced.

Well, now here's my chance.

It kills me, but what would be worse would be spending the next 30 years of our lives miserable together.


----------

